# Best single coil serpent rta



## Ruan0.30 (14/8/17)

Afternoon guys. 

I know its personal opinion but id like to ask what would be the best single coil serpent rta?? 

Serpent mini 25 double decks or the serpent mini 2 post?? 

Im currently having the serpent SMM and enjoying it alot... would any one of those be any better or atleast match the SMM.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (14/8/17)

@Ruan0.30 - The Serpent Mini 25 comes with both decks... The 22mm version is only single coil.

Can't comment on the SMM but the Serpent Mini 25 RTA is superb!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (14/8/17)

BubiSparks said:


> @Ruan0.30 - The Serpent Mini 25 comes with both decks.......
> 
> Can't comment on the SMM but the Serpent Mini 25 RTA is superb!


Thanx buddy...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Afternoon guys.
> 
> I know its personal opinion but id like to ask what would be the best single coil serpent rta??
> 
> ...



I can't comment on the others, since I am only using the Serpent SMM. What I can tell you, is that I like it so much, I bought a second one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (14/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I can't comment on the others, since I am only using the Serpent SMM. What I can tell you, is that I like it so much, I bought a second one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill do that to yeah haha

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Afternoon guys.
> 
> I know its personal opinion but id like to ask what would be the best single coil serpent rta??
> 
> ...


@Ruan0.30 for me the SM22 and the Serpent RDTA were absolute winners

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (14/8/17)

@Ruan0.30 - Ditto @BubiSparks above - SM 25 and SM22 Single Coil RTAs are Awesome - their advantage being their Build Deck Versatility. 

They are on permanent rotation. 

I've recently procured a SMM but have not commissioned it as yet - looking very forward to when it is. 

By the way - The Ammit 22 Single Coil RTA is Frikken Brilliant as Well. 

My 2c worth - and ask anything you want to. 

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (14/8/17)

@Ruan0.30 - I have both the SM22 and SM25 - in my opinion both excellent single coil RTAs with great flavour and easy to build. I've been holding off on nee hardware till vapecon so can't compare to too many others, but compared to my OBS engine nano they are tons better for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (14/8/17)

SM 25 FTW, great airflow and flavour is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

